# 721 software still on 110 only?



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

In another thread someone mentioned that the 721 software is now on 119. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes I received email from a few folks at Dish Network letting me know that the software for the 721 is on both 110 and 119.

However the 9 day guide is from 110 only.

Hope this clairifies things.


----------



## JimW396 (Oct 20, 2002)

Scott, I live in the U.S. Virgin Islands and cannot access the 110 satelitte to get the EPG, only 119. The DishPlayer I had always received the 7-day EPG. Do you know if they (Dish) plan on making the EPG available on the 119?

Thanks,
Jim


----------

